# Hid, Arch, read-only... oops, help pls.



## zpipes (May 3, 2011)

I need a little help, while I had my phone mounted as a disk drive to take all the info off and put in a folder on my pc, when all files were selected, in properties instead of me unchecking Hide, Read only, and Archive, I checked them all and hit apply.

Is there any way to undo this? I can still see them on the phone, but havent found any searches on how to fix. Ive tried to go into cmd, to g: which is the phone, and did attrib -h and -r but still cant see anything.


----------



## zpipes (May 3, 2011)

I fixed it.


----------

